# Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung



## Sneep (29. November 2015)

Hallo, 

nach langer Zeit wieder eine Fischerkennung.

Alle gezeigten Arten sind heimisch. Ein Fisch stammt aus einem Kleingewässer, alle anderen stammen aus der Eifelrur.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Der "Petrifleck" (dunkler Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel) auf dem 2. Bild lacht einen ja förmlich an und ist ein Merkmal der Karausche. 

Aber da du uns ja auch schonmal aufs Glatteis führst, bin ich gespannt obs stimmt


----------



## BERND2000 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der "Petrifleck" (dunkler Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel) auf dem 2. Bild lacht einen ja förmlich an und ist ein Merkmal der Karausche.



Besser einiger Karauschen und das auch nur bei den Jungfischen.

Die Schuppen sind klein, also sind es auch mehr auf der S.L.
Die Rückenflosse gerundet und der Fisch hat auch die Form einer K. 
Passt alles. also Karausche.

 Dann sehe ich da noch 2 Forellen und einen Lachsmilchner.
 Den Weißfisch würde ich als Hasel betrachten, aber gab es da nicht einige ähnliche Arten die es in meiner Region nicht gibt?


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der "Petrifleck" (dunkler Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel) auf dem 2. Bild lacht einen ja förmlich an und ist ein Merkmal der Karausche.
> 
> Aber da du uns ja auch schonmal aufs Glatteis führst, bin ich gespannt obs stimmt



Petrifleck ist Karausche


Ansonsten spontan 3 Bachforellen und ein Köderfisch


----------



## jkc (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hi, 1-3 glaube ich zu erkennen:

1 Bachforelle
2 Giebel (der dunkle Fleck hier auf dem Bild ist vermutlich ne fehlende Schuppe oder so, jedenfalls taugt der kaum zur Bestimmung; Rückenflosse bei ner Karausche müsste nach außen gewölbt sein, ist sie nicht = ergo Giebel.)
3 Hasel (noch nie live gesehen, Schuppen auf dem Bild nicht zählbar)
5 sage ich Forelle kein Lachs, aber welche Form? Wenn ich raten müsste sag ich Mefo nur begründen kann ichs nicht. 
4 #c irgend nen Salmonide |supergri

Edit: Aufgrund Bernds posting Schuppen beim Giebel gezählt, ich komm so auf ca. 30 entlang der Seitenlinie; Karausche 31-35 u. Giebel 27-32. Er ist es auch, der nicht aus der Rur stammt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

alle gut in der fritteuse...

sorry für die blödelei, aus meiner anglerrealität meine ich, die nicht kennen zu müssen. ich spinne halt nur ( das grinsen jetzt bitte runterschlucken ) und hab so wohl keine chance, diesen fischen quer zu kommen. jaja, sollte man wissen sagt man... (bis auf nr.1, aber nicht bei meiner ködergröße..)

ich machs anders als morgens vorm spiegel: "kenn dich nicht, also tu ich dir auch nix".

ich finds toll, wenns leute gibt (vor allem im AB) die diese profunde kenntnis haben: die kann man dann ja auch fragen #6

ansonsten "kümmer" ich mich um mein gebiet, keinerlei ambitionen auf expertentum. angel immer noch, biologiestudium an den haken gehängt.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> "kenn dich nicht, also tu ich dir auch nix".
> ...



Hi, jaja, "problematisch" wirds dann nur, wenn man zum Lachs sagt: "Ich kenn Dich nicht, musst Du wohl ne Bafo sein, also kriegst ein aufn Deckel."

Biologie habe ich noch nie studiert, aber ne vorgegebene, zweistellige Anzahl an Schuppen abzählen kann ich.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

@jkc, meine sache ist irgendwie bäurisch:
"wat ick nit kenn dat fress ick nit"

nur was ich eindeutig bestimmen kann wird auch eingeordnet... (tüte oder so)

ist wie beim pilze sammeln: was 100% erkannt (mit schutzregeln usw.) geht EVTL. mit, alles andere "noch ein schönes leben..."

kann ich im übrigen jedem angler empfehlen, der z.b. an neuen gewässern (meer z.b.) angelt (vipern u.a.) oder gar im süden mit schnellem griff unter einen gewendeten stein einen wurm greifen will, statt dessen aber was garstiges anfasst und dann reiclich beim arzt zu erzählen hat. aus eigener erfahrung skorpion und skalopender...

das ding mit den pilzen scheint mir bestens geeignet:
was nicht zu 100% identifiziert wird bleibt da wo es ist.

ok, irren kann man sich immer, bei pilzen wirds uangenehmer.

ehrlich: nen smolt von jung bafo unterscheiden kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht. ist aber so oder so für mich nicht von anglerischem interesse.

was ich nicht kenn geht immer zurück!


ach ja: @ sneep, ist toll was du machst. ich wünscht, ich könnte mithalten, so bleibt mir nur die hoffentlich anerkannte lösung: finger weg.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

1mal Lachs, 2 mal Bafo , 1mal Hasel , 1mal irgendsoein Bärtling. :m

Ich kenne einen kleinen Bach im Norden, da kann man mit Made schöne bis sehr schöne Hasel fangen.

Wunderhübsche Silberlinge mit weißen,weichen Bäuchen und kämpfen auch gut.

Beim nächsten mal werde ich  ein paar mitnehmen - schmecken könnten sie so, wie Felchen...vermute ich 

R.S.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Jose schrieb:


> @jkc, meine sache ist irgendwie bäurisch:
> "wat ick nit kenn dat fress ick nit"......
> .....ehrlich: nen smolt von jung bafo unterscheiden kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht. ist aber so oder so für mich nicht von anglerischem interesse.
> 
> ...


 
 Die Wahrheit erscheint oft als  Dumm.
 Ich schätze Deine einfach gehaltenen Antworten, da ist viel Wahrheit drinn.
 Dumm sind sie sicher nicht.:m

 Sorry, ich kann die Schuppen der vermeintlichen Karausche nicht genau zählen, aber ich kann sehen das sie klein sind und dieses feinere Schuppenkleid nicht so zum Giebel passt. 
 Die sichere Bestimmung des Auszählens ist also eher etwas für Fachleute oder auch für Anfänger.
 Am Wasser in der Praxis viel zu langsam, auf Bildern eher schwierig.
 Der Normalo schaut hin und der erste Eindruck zählt.


 Ok ich habe sie nun doch noch mal versucht aus zu zählen.
 Ich meine deutlich mehr Schuppen erkennen zu können, als  ein Giebel haben könnte.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

In dem Cypriniden sehe ich einen Bitterling außerhalb der Laichzeit.


----------



## bw1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Sehe ich wie Bernd: 2 x Forelle (Bach/Meer), Lachs (Bild 4), Karausche und Hasel.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hallo, 
Denke:
1. Bafo
2. Karausche
3. Schied / Rapen, da endstäniges weit nach hinten gezogenes Maul.
4. Keine Ahnung. Musterung wie Salmo. Kiefer wie Schlangenkpof.
5. Bafo.

Bin gespannt, was Sache ist.

mfg
NM


----------



## wilhelm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

1.Junge Bachforelle
2. Giebel
3. Hasel
4. Saibling
5. Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Laichzeit (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

1 Bafo oder Mefo, eher Mefo.
2 Karausche, eher 30+ Schuppen, konvexe Rückenflosse
3 Hasel
4 Lachsrogner, der ist von der Färbung gemein, Böcke haben aber eine andere Schädelform und Laichhaken.
5 Bachforelle


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Meine Tipps:
Seeforelle, junge Karausche, absolut keine Ahnung, pff .. vielleicht ein Lachs?!, Bachforelle

#h


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

1 ne angehackte Steinforelle, 
 2 Giebel
 3 Hasel

 4 und 5 hat ne Fettflosse


----------



## Sneep (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hallo,

also bis jetzt sind die Vorschläge sehr, sagen wir mal, kreativ.

Salmoniden o.k. aber was man den beiden Cypriniden schon alles anhängen wollte. Das sind 2 Allerweltsarten.

Nicht immer gleich die Falle dahinter wittern.
Kleiner Tip. Bei den Salmoniden gibt es Lachs, MF und BF

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also bis jetzt sind die Vorschläge sehr, sagen wir mal, kreativ.
> 
> ...


 
 Na du bist lustig.

 Bild 1 ist ganz klar eine junge europäische Forelle, die Zeichnung eines Jungfisches mit den Querstreifen hat das Tier schon abgelegt, also wird der Fisch zwischen einen Sommer und 2 Jahre alt, aber noch nicht adult sein.
 Das ,Maul ist halt bis hinter das Auge eingeschnitten und man kann Rot in das Fettflosse erkennen. Zusätzlich fehlen die vielen schwarzen Punkte der R.F.
 Mag sein das Du sie nun schon als Bachforelle bezeichnest, für mich bleibt es noch einfach eine Forelle.
 Was weiß den ich, was dieses pubertierende Fischlein mal werden möchte.


 Bild 5 konnte wegen der Braunzeichnung auf eine Meerforelle im Laichkleid hinweisen.
 Fest steht eigentlich nur das es eine adulte europäische Forelle ist, so wie es ausschaut ein Milchner.
 Als Bachforelle spricht man so einen Tier nicht an, weil Bachforellen halt Fische sind, die eher bunte Punkte haben.




 Bild 4 ist auch recht einfach.
 Das ist die Zeichnung eines adulten Lachses-Milchner im Laichkleid.
 Das Maul scheint ziemlich mitgenommen zu sein.
 Der könnte also zu oft gegen Beton gesprungen , oder gehältert worden sein.

 Bei Hasel und Karausche bleibe ich auch weiter.


----------



## Justsu (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Dann versuche ich mich auch mal:

1. Bafo
2. Karausche
3. Hasel
4. Lachs
5. Mefo

Ist doch ganz klar!|wavey:


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Justsu schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Bafo
> 2. Karausche
> 3. Hasel
> ...



Hi kann ich alles nachvollziehen wobei ich bei 2 immer noch bei Giebel bin, aber warum ist 5 ne Mefo? Habe ich ja auch geraten...?

Grüße JK


----------



## Lazarus (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Die Karausche ist wirklich eine, wenn man dieser Artenbeschreibung des Giebels galuben darf:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91414&d=1448994085

Für die Karausche spricht:


Brustflossenlänge ist halb so lang ist wie der Abstand zu den Bauchflossen.
Bei einem Giebel errecihen die Brustflossen fast die Bauchflossen.
Die Rückenflosse ist erst bei erwachsenen Karauschen nach außen gewölbt.
Die Karausche hat 6 1/2 Flossenstrahlen, der Giebel 5 1/2. Ich zähle auf dem Bild 6 1/2.
Für den Giebel spricht eigentlich kein Merkmal.


Ansonsten, auf den ersten Blick:
Bachforelle
Karausche
Hasel (leicht unterständiges Maul)
Atlantischer Lachs. Stadium? k.A.
Europäische Forelle. Hätte ich sie in meiner Gegend gefangen, würde ich sie Bachforelle nennen.


----------



## Justsu (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi kann ich alles nachvollziehen wobei ich bei 2 immer noch bei Giebel bin, aber warum ist 5 ne Mefo? Habe ich ja auch geraten...?
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Weil 1. Bafo  und 4. Lachs ist und laut sneep ja auch noch ne Mefo mit dabei ist:vik: Hätte bei 5. auch eher auf Bafo getippt, aber immerhin sind keine roten Flecken zu erkennen... insofern WENN ne Mefo dabei ist, dann ist's die!?


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hi Sneep, löst Du mal auf?

Grüße JK


----------



## Sneep (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hallo,

dsann löse ich mal auf.
*
Nr.1 Meerforellensmolt*
der Fisch hat schon die kleinen, glänzenden Seeschuppen über dem Jugendkleid. Vor einigen Wochen war das noch eine BF. Mit einsetzen der Smoltifikation ist klar, dass dieser Fisch sich zur MF wandelt. Im Unterschied zu Lachssmolts haben Forellensmolts eine rote Fettflosse,die beim Lachssmolt ist grau.
*Nr.2 Karausche*
Es ist ein Jungtier und hat einen schwarzen Schwanzfleck. Diese Art muss den Fleck in der Jugend nicht haben, wenn sie ihn aber hat, ist das alleine schon eine sichere Bestimmung.

Die Rückenflosse ist in ihrer ganzen Schönheit zu bewundern. Die hat aber auch so gar nichts mit einer Rückenflosse bei Giebel und Karpfen zu tun.
Zur Karausche, kann ich nur sagen: aua aua #q
*
Nr. 3 Hasel*

war fast immer richtig.
-leicht unterständiges Maul
-schlank
-silberfarbig
Verwechslungsgefahr mit Döbel.
-Döbel hat netzartiges Schuppenmuster
-ist eher rund
-Seine Afterflosse ist ausgebuchtet

*Nr 4 Lachs*
Hier gibt es nur eine Färbung zur Erkennung. In diesem Fall reicht aber die Färbung des Laichkleides für eine eindeutige Bestimmung aus.Mit dem Eintritt ins Süsswasser legt der Lachs das silberfarbene Seekleid ab und legt das Laichkleid an.Das ist  gekennzeichnet durch leicht rötliche Flecken, die eine Art Bandmuster ergeben. Selbst bei frisch aufgestiegenen Lachsen ist das zu sehen. Das beginnt immer auf den Kiemendeckeln.*
Für mich das sicherste Merkmal um einen Lachs zu bestimmen.

Nr.5 Bachforelle

*Frage ist nur BF oder MF.
Für eine MF zu viel Rotanteile ,
Die grossen Höfe um die Punkte passen auch nicht .
Die Färbung spricht zienmlich eindeutig gegen eine M.F


Die Salmoniden waren eher was für Fortgeschrittene.
Speziell einen MF Smolt dürften die wenigsten schon einmal gesehen haben. Um für alle was zu haben, war u.a. die Karausche dabei. Wie man da auf Giebel  kommen kann, bleibt schleierhaft. 2 Merkmale der Güteklasse 1a sichtbar, von denen jeder für sich den Sack zugemacht hätten.

Vielleich haben wir ja doch noch mehr Karauschen als befürchtet.:q

SnEEp


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Sneep,

 ich sag einfach Danke! und bitte mach damit weiter!
 Bei der Karausche habe ich das als Schuppendefekt gedeutet.
 Von Meefo/Lachs, naja sind die Erfahrungen eher gering, die schwimmen leider noch recht wenig bis ins sächsische Mittelgebirge. Gefangen schon, nur nicht hier. Einen Meefo - Smolt hatte ich nie dabei ( zur Vorsicht- bilde ich mir ein)
 Gruß A.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

:q
Autschn,

1 aus 5 |uhoh:.

Dank und Gruß

JK


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dsann löse ich mal auf.
> *
> ...


 
 Es ist eben gar nicht leicht bei ein und der selben Art, vom Erscheinungsbild auf das Verhalten zu schließen.

 So sehe ich deinen Meerforellen Smolt auch immer noch als Forelle an, die eine Abwanderung plant oder schon begonnen hat.
 Ob sie nun aber bis ins Meer abwandert ?
 Ich denke, das entscheidet sich erst auf der Wanderung.
 Das kann auch immer noch eine Seeforelle, Meerforelle oder gar Bachforelle werden.
 Ob die selbst adult später noch ihren Beruf  ändern können, zutrauen würde ich es Ihnen.

 Wenn man solche Fische aber als Bachforellen besetzt, sollte man vielleicht von hoher Abwanderung ausgehen.|bigeyes


----------



## Sneep (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Bernd,

Einspruch!

Wenn bei einer Forelle die Smoltifikation begonnen hat, kann das per Definition keine BF mehr sein. 

Smoltifizieren bedeuted, der Körper des Fisches beginnt sich auf das Salzwasser vorzubereiten. Das sind gewaltige Veränderungen, die hier stattfinden. Im Süsswasser hat der Fisch das Problem  Wasser aus dem Körper heraus zu bringen. Im Salzwasser ist es genau umgekeht. Hier muss der Fisch immer Wasser in den Körper hineinbringen. Man kann sich ausmalen, dass das ein gewaltiger Umbau ist, den nur wenige Arten überhaupt beherschen.  In der Phase der Smoltifizierung wird der Fisch auch auf seinen Geburtsplatz geprägt.

Erkennbar wird eine Smoltifizierung an den winzigen silbrigen Seeschuppen. Das  die roten Punkte noch sichtbar sind, zeigt nur, dass die Smoltifikation noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Das ist aber normal. Smolts müssen beim Erreichen des Meeres smoltifiziert sein, nicht früher. deshsalb smoltifizieren sie im Abstieg weiter.

Ob und wohin die Fische wandern, wird nicht beim Abstieg festgelegt, sondern im Herbst vor dem Abstieg. Jetzt fällt die Entscheidung smoltifizieren oder nicht. Jetzt im Herbst fängt die Smoltifizierung an. Wer ausreichend gross ist und denkt woanders sei es besser, smoltifiziert und beginnt bei ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur mit dem Abstieg ins Meer. Dass ist im Zeitraum März-Mai der Fall.

Ein Smolt wandert auch ins Meer. Die Smoltifikation ist ein zu grosser Aufwand um ihn wieder rückgängig zu machen und im Unterlauf der Flüsse zu bleiben. 

Es gibt sicher auch Forellen, die nur in den Hauptfluss oder das Mündungsdelta wandern. Diese Fische wandern aber nicht als Smolt sondern als normale BF ab. Eine Forelle mit Anzeichen einer Smoltifiziereung ist auf alle Fälle keine BF mehr.

Ob ein Besatz mit bestimmten Forellen mehr MF hervorbringt als bei einem anderer Stamm wurde schon wissenschaftlich untersucht.

In einen Nebenfluss des Rheins wurden 3 Gruppen von Forellen besetzt.
-MF aus dem Fluss
-BF aus dem Fluss
-BF aus dem Schwarzwald, die seit 150 Jahren wegen eines Staues nicht abwandern konnten. 

Die Nachkommen wurden besetzt . Wiederfänge in NL zeigten, dass aus jeder Gruppe etwa gleich viele Tiere zur MF geworden waren. Der Prozentsatz der Forellen die smoltifizieren scheint nicht von den Eltern abzuhängen. Ausschlaggebend ist eher eine nicht optimale Umgebung. Stehen die Forellen zu dicht oder es fehlen Nahrung und Deckung, steigt die Tendenz zum Abwanderen.

So gesehen gibt es keine Einbürgerungsprogramme für MF,  letztlich ist das nur BF Besatz.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung*

Snepp, das klingt logisch, 
 aber dann wären alle smoltfizierten Fische verloren, wenn Ihnen der Weg doch unterhalb versperrt ist.
 Woher sollen die Jungfische auch vorher wissen ob Ihnen unterhalb geeignete Lebensrume zur Verfügung stehen, oder der Weg ins Meer frei ist.

 Die eigentliche Umstellung des Stoffwechsels, findet so oder so erst im Mündungsbereich statt. Die Färbung zu wechseln ist sicher gar nicht so problematisch da werden sich halt Zellen ausdehnen oder zusammenziehen  und das Schuppen fest oder lose verankert sind, na ja dieser Wechsel wiederholt sich bei Meerforellen bei jedem Aufstieg.


 Es gibt auch andere Aussagen:
http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms...om_biodiversity&task=show&cid=40846&Itemid=75

 Dort findet sich:
 "Wenn Wanderungen unmöglich sind, können die smolts die Wanderungen unterbrechen und wieder ortsgebunden werden."

 Dort wird also angenommen das es grundsätzlich möglich ist.
 Wenn das aber möglich ist, werden die Forellen es auch nutzen.

 Aber das sind nun nur meine Gedanken, nichts was ich nun felsenfest behaupten würde.


----------

